# all police, take a look.. j/w what you guys think



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Im just wondering what police officers think.. 

My girlfriend has a step dad, (her real dad died) . When i talk to her on the phone i can hear him yelling, he didnt adopt her, he is just married to her mother. One time she left a can of coke in her room and he poured the can on her brand new bed, he makes her clean (yes this isnt a big deal) but he really does nothing, he wants things his way. when the toilt paper isnt on the roll, he takes all of it and hides it, and says if she has a problem with that he will buy some shit thats like sand paper and will give her a rash ect. If she is in her mom's room and sits on his side of the bed while shes talking to her mom he FLIPS out i heard this. it was CRAZY. he got in her face calling her cunt bitch ect, backed her into a corner. she told me he has pushed her mother, and its sad to me because when he gets mad (witch is alot) they fight. and her mother says its all her fault and wishes she was dead, anyway the mother is no help, the mother held a gun to her head when they step dad was about to leave. its sad, but hes a dickhead. and if it isnt his way it isnt rite, he gets in everyones face. i have yet to meet him but i heard all of this happen on the phone. hes a prick, so reading some of this.. what if you guys showed up on a call, what could he be charged with? he needs to be woken up, he thinks hes the king and shit. jus some advice??


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Posted: Mon 14 Mar, 2005 20:08 Post subject: all police, take a look.. j/w what you guys think
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Some advice? SPELL CHECK!----Learn it, use it, love it. :roll: 
Anyway, my take on this.
A: This story is a victim of the "operator" paradox.
B: You are an idiot for not calling the police when a gun is held to your girls head.
C: This is bull shit.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Not a cop... just a human being. This isn't the right place to discuss this if this is serious, there is nothing to "put him in his place." Do everything you can by getting people away from the situation and get into contact with organizations created to help.

If you suspect child abuse in Massachusetts call (800) 792-5200

http://www.aardvarc.org/dv/states/massdv.shtml


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Next time, especially if you're hearing this happen, hang up and call 911!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Topic moved, the law review section is to talk about actual laws.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

There is plenty to put him in his place like an ass kickin sounds like he is in serious need of one.

STM4710 what is bullshit is you pretending its spelling class when the guy has just wants to ask a question, why don't you have some tea and relax.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Next time you're aware of violence in that home, call 9-1-1. I find it highly suspect that you wouldn't go to the police if you knew somone was holding a gun to this girls head, but regardless, that should puncuate the seriousness of the situation she is in. How old is she anyway?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

James, 
Perhaps I was bit rough in my first post, but.........

Just out of curiosity if you know there is gun pointing and domestic violence , why haven't you called the police?


I can think of two examples of something that is germane to this.

1: My ex girlfriend used to complain all the time her parents were evil and used to ground her for "no reason". Of course, I felt enraged and wanted to protect and remove her----you know knight on horse stuff. But when I would go to her house and would hear the other side of the story, well it was nothing more than disipline for when she was bad........thats all.

2: My nieghbor used to claim that her mom hit her , wouldnt let her out of the house etc etc. Well what she failed to mention that I found a year or two later was that she snuck out at night, did weed and pills, sex at 14 with guys around 18-20, stole from her mother and hit her mother. But when she would come over she would tell a grand tale of abuse with those puppy dog eyes and I kick my self in the ass for beliveing her to this day.


Its not that I DONT belive you james, I just have a healthy skepticism of stories that dont seem reasonable or make sense. And also being on a volunteer department I know their are 3 sides to every story: Yours,theirs and some where in the middle is the truth.


And I too am interested in how old she is Joinin..............


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

If that was my girl, I'd be over there in a second to beat his ass and then call the locals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

well i have a big problem, im in mass shes in cali. im out here with my family for awhile, and shes not a bad kid stm4710, shes on the phone 24/7 with me because we cant be together. i understand there are 2 sides to every story, but i strongly believe in this case theres not. my girlfriend isn't fat, nor is her mother. but this guy, his name is rusty. he calls them fat and ugly and tells my girl that she is nothing, she will never be nothing. he spits in there face, literally. my girl will not call the cops because if she does, her mom will kick her out. shes 17. she has no where to go. and i cant get back to cali for awhile. her mom is no good, she blames my girl for all of there fights (the mom and step father). i mean who would hide the toilet paper?? would you do that to your family. would you pour soda on someones bed. im not making it to make her look like a golden child, but this is how it really is!. if anyone knows what kind of abuse this is please let me know. or if this "by law" is nothing.

Thanks for moving this post, im sorry i wasnt sure where to put it.

and let me clear up. my girl didnt have a gun held to her head. this didnt happen while i was on the phone, i was told that this happened. and i believe it because they have 2 guns in the house. my girls mother held the gun to her own head when rusty was going to leave. thanks for the re-plys and advice, and yes i will use spell-check. sorry! jeez :lol:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

James,

Look, I understand that you are infatuated with this girl but you have to at least allow for the posibility that she is not telling you the entire truth at best, and is making some of this up at worst. 

So this guy is a prick. He makes fun of your girl and her mother. That's not a crime. Neither is arguing. Or yelling. Or pouring soda on her bed. Or blaming her for arguments. Spitting in her face, that's a crime, but if the girl isn't going to go to the police there's nothing that you can do. If there is domestic violence in the house and you KNOW THIS FOR A FACT, make an anonymous complaint to the police or sheriffs department where she lives. But James, take what she is saying with a grain of salt here. Seventeen year olds usually have spats with thier parents, and chances are there is some animosity towards her stepdad.

Be careful what you do decide to do James, if you make a complaint and you're girlfriend doesn't back up your story and this blows up in your face... you're sticking your neck out here about something you cannot be 100% sure of. There are ALWAYS two sides to every story, be sure to find out both sides before you do anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

true words man. im jus upset that theres nuthing i can do i guess, needed to vent and ya you guys get it. thanks alot tho!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

how old are you if u don't mind me asking and excuse me for asking but have u met this girl or is this an internet relationship? u need to learn more than your girlfriends side, Also there is no family member she could stay with? there are programs for abused children in CA. also. I know u &amp; ur girl feel there are no options but there are always options.

Also my 2 pennies on this I have been in the military for going on 10 years now and long distance relationships are very hard especially if they start out long distance. make sure u know what you are getting into.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

im 19, no we have met, she lived in MA before they moved out there. i went to see her in cali and things like that. im back in MA now with my family. I just dont like the way he treats them, i mean my mother raised me and i know a man isnt suposed to act like that toward kids and a women. personaly i would love to step in,. but what will that do. i want to become a cop and i will not risk being put in jail.


----------

